# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Trekking Tam Đảo mùa thu - Du lịch Tam Đảo

## nguyetnt

Mùa thu, tiết trời khô ráo, mát mẻ, theo chân một số bạn trẻ trekking (đi bộ xuyên rừng, núi) ba đỉnh *Tam Đảo*, rèn luyện thể lực để leo Fansipan, tôi đã thật sự ngỡ ngàng trước sự hùng vĩ của núi rừng *Tam Đảo* và sự tươi đẹp của thiên nhiên nơi đây.

*>> Một vài điểm lưu ý khi trekking Tam Đảo*



Đường mòn đi vào rừng quốc gia *Tam Đảo* - Ảnh: Kim Chi
Không chỉ là điểm du lịch nghỉ mát hấp dẫn, *Tam Đảo* (Vĩnh Phúc) còn là một điểm đến hấp dẫn các bạn trẻ và du khách ưa khám phá trong ngoài nước, bởi đây là điểm xuất phát cho các cung đường trekking xuyên rừng quốc gia *Tam Đảo* và chinh phục những đỉnh núi cao nhất trong dãy Tam Đảo.

Dãy *Tam Đảo* dài gần 80km, nằm trên địa bàn 3 tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, Thái Nguyên, Tuyên Quang. Dãy Tam Đảo bao gồm nhiều đỉnh núi, trong đó đỉnh núi cao nhất là đỉnh Tam Đảo Bắc cao 1.591m. Nhưng ba đỉnh núi thường được nhìn thấy ẩn hiện trong mây mù, tạo nên tên gọi *Tam Đảo* là Thiên Thị (cao 1.375m), đỉnh Thạch Bàn (cao 1.388m) và Phù Nghĩa (cao 1.400m). Trong số đó cung đường thường được lựa chọn nhất là trek ba đỉnh *Tam Đảo*: Thiên Thị, Thạch Bàn và Phù Nghĩa.

Thông thường, các bạn trẻ thường chọn trekking *Tam Đảo* để rèn luyện thể lực leo Fansipan. Nhưng ai từng trek *Tam Đảo* hầu hết thừa nhận đây là một cung đường độc lập rất đáng để khám phá, thậm chí còn hấp dẫn và phiêu lưu hơn Fansipan rất nhiều.

Bao trùm *Tam Đảo* là những cánh rừng nguyên sơ, biến đổi liên tục theo độ cao của núi, từ rừng rậm nhiệt đới ẩm với các thân cây to, lá to, dây leo chằng chịt, bụi rậm ẩm thấp ở dưới chân núi, tới cây lá kim, thấp và nhỏ dần ở trên cao. Lên gần tới đỉnh núi lại là những rừng trúc bạt ngàn với thân nhỏ, chắc, thẳng tắp, lá xanh mươn mướt ken dày đặc vào nhau.

Đi trong rừng trúc, phảng phất một chút sương khói do độ cao tạo nên, cảm giác “liêu trai” bao trùm khắp không gian…

Dọc đường đi, các “trekker nghiệp dư” là chúng tôi cũng không khỏi ngỡ ngàng khi bắt gặp rất nhiều loài hoa lạ ở ven đường. Nhiều nhất là phong lan, các loại hoa họ mua màu hồng nhạt. Ngoài ra còn vô số loài hoa dại không biết tên với đủ sắc màu sặc sỡ tím vàng, hương thơm rất lạ… Những cánh hoa rừng đủ màu sắc làm tăng thêm hứng khởi của các trekker trên đường chinh phục đỉnh cao.


Ba đỉnh núi hùng vĩ tạo nên tên gọi *Tam Đảo*: Thiên Thị, Thạch Bàn và Phù nghĩa - Ảnh: Iris
Không bất ngờ khi bạn dễ dàng gặp ở dọc đường đi, hay bên các khe suối những đàn bướm đầy màu sắc bay lượn dập dìu bởi nói đến rừng quốc gia *Tam Đảo* thì không thể không nhắc tới các loài bướm với khoảng 150 loài bướm khác nhau. Trong những năm qua, nạn săn bắt bướm trái phép bán cho khách du lịch châu Âu, *Nhật Bản* đã làm số lượng bướm giảm đáng kể, nhưng tiết trời thu mát mẻ cùng nhiều loại hoa khoe sắc hương sặc sỡ đã thu hút không ít loài bướm kéo về, mang lại những màu sắc tươi mới cho rừng già...

Trục trặc xe cộ nên đoàn chúng tôi bị chậm lịch trình. Theo kế hoạch, phải cắm trại ở đỉnh Thạch Bàn (đỉnh núi thứ 2 trong số ba đỉnh núi), nhưng mùa thu, trên núi trời tối nhanh, đoàn phải cắm trại ở đỉnh Thiên Thị. Cắm trại đêm trên núi, lại vào một tối giữa tháng, trăng sáng vằng vặc, thật là một cảm giác phiêu bồng.

Đêm, đứng trên đỉnh núi, nhìn ra xung quanh, thấy đất trời tối thẫm một màu như được nối liền bằng một dải sương bàng bạc. Xa xa thấp thoáng một vài ánh đèn của thị trấn *Tam Đảo* ẩn hiện trong làn sương. Chênh chếch sang bên phải là đỉnh Thạch Bàn và Phù Nghĩa, bao quanh là rất nhiều đỉnh núi lớn nhỏ đứng trầm mặc như canh gác cho những người khách bộ hành. Văng vẳng trong đêm tiếng kêu của muông thú đi ăn đêm.


Cắm trại trên đỉnh núi - Ảnh: Kim Chi
Càng về khuya trời càng lạnh. Sương lúc này đã đọng thành từng hạt rơi lộp bộp trên mái lều, xào xạc trên các tán cây rừng. Mấy anh em cùng chú Oanh, người dẫn đường của đoàn, quây quần bên bếp lửa, ăn thịt nướng và ngọn su su xào - món đặc sản của Tam Đảo mà mấy anh em đã mang từ chân núi lên, rồi ngồi chuyện trò vui vẻ.

Giữa rừng núi mênh mang sương lạnh, bồng bềnh như tiên cảnh, nhấp một ngụm rượu chuối ngọt thơm mà chú Oanh mang theo, thấy ấm áp lạ kỳ...

Chừng 11g đêm, mọi người thấm mệt, lục tục ai về lều nấy ngủ để lấy sức mai trek nốt hai đỉnh còn lại. Đêm khuya nằm trong lều, nghe cái lạnh núi rừng thấm sâu vào cơ thể, dù dưới lều đã trải rất nhiều lá khô và lá dương xỉ, nghe tiếng gió đùa trên nóc lều phần phật, những người khách lữ hành thiếp đi lúc nào không hay biết.

Để rồi nửa đêm giật mình tỉnh dậy vì hơi lạnh đã thấm sâu, thấy trăng treo vằng vặc trên đỉnh lều, lại mơ hồ nhớ tới câu thơ cũ của người xưa: "Sàng tiền minh nguyệt quang - Nghị thị địa thượng sương" (Lý Bạch - Đầu giường ánh trăng rọi, ngỡ mặt đất phủ sương…).


Dãy núi *Tam Đảo* điệp trùng trong sương sớm - Ảnh: Kim Chi
Cảnh sắc đẹp và nên thơ là vậy, nhưng đường trek *Tam Đảo* phần nhiều đi qua rừng rậm, rừng trúc, độ dốc không quá lớn nhưng rất nhiều đoạn, đặc biệt những đoạn gần tới đỉnh Thiên Thị, Thạch Bàn và phần lớn đường leo lên đỉnh Phù Nghĩa có độ dốc khá cao, nhiều đoạn gần như thẳng đứng, không có lối đi.

Các thành viên trong đoàn phải bám vào các rễ cây, tảng đá để leo lên. Nhiều đoạn gần như phải đu mình trên các rễ cây rừng, nếu không cẩn thận có thể trượt xuống rất nguy hiểm. May mà không gặp mưa rừng, chứ không chỉ còn cách chăng dây thừng mà leo.

Ngay cả các đoạn đường ít dốc đi xuyên qua rừng cũng nguy hiểm không kém, nhiều chỗ không có đường mòn, nếu không tập trung bước theo chân của guider, không chú ý vào các vết dao chặt trên thân cây để đánh dấu thì lạc đường như chơi.

Chú Oanh kể một vị khách nước ngoài đi trước chúng tôi không lâu, do mải mê chụp ảnh nên bị lạc đường, lang thang suốt trong rừng ba ngày mới tìm ra được đến thị trấn. May mắn thức ăn dự trữ cũng vừa hết, nhưng người thì bị vắt cắn sưng phồng khắp nơi.


Những đoạn đường cheo leo, nguy hiểm - Ảnh: Kim Chi 

Những vách núi dựng đứng - Ảnh: Kim Chi


Trở về - Ảnh: Kim Chi
Vượt qua bao khó khăn với không ít hiểm nguy, các đỉnh Thạch Bàn, Phù Nghĩa lần lượt được chúng tôi chinh phục. Trên đỉnh núi, ngồi nghỉ ngơi, uống nước rồi thong thả ngắm cảnh núi rừng, ngắm đất trời mở rộng về bốn phía mới thấy đẹp đến nao lòng. Thú vị là đứng trên đỉnh Phù Nghĩa vào những ngày trời trong, còn có thể nhìn thấy TP Thái Nguyên và hồ Núi Cốc thấp thoáng ở xa xa.

Sau khi đã kết thúc bữa trưa bằng đồ ăn khô mang theo, cả đoàn lại lục tục xuống núi. Đi khoảng 10km theo con đường mòn cắt ngang chân núi, xuyên qua rừng trúc và những khu rừng ẩm thấp rậm rạp thì ra đến thị trấn *Tam Đảo*. Nhìn ngắm thị trấn *Tam Đảo* nhỏ bé, xinh đẹp hiện ra trong nắng chiều mùa thu vàng như rót mật, mọi người thở phào nhẹ nhõm vì chuyến đi đã kết thúc thành công và an toàn.



Theo: Iris / tuoitre,vn

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *Hà Nội - Tam Đảo - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - 750.000 VNĐ/Khách - Ha Noi - Tam Dao - Ha Noi (2 ngay 1 dem) - 750.000 VND/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Tam Đảo - tour du lich Tam Dao

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Tam Đảo - du lich Tam Dao*

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Thú vị quá đi
Mùa thu đi tam đảo là tuyệt đó

----------


## h20love

nhìn có vẻ mạo hiểm nhỉ

----------


## biropotter

Chú thớt có thể cho mình xin contact chú Oanh dẫn đoàn được không? Tụi mình cũng tính trekking 3 đỉnh của Tam Đảo nhưng toàn người mới với không biết đường =.="

----------

